# Frontpage



## Willy Fog (1. Juli 2005)

Halli hallo Ihr lieben Leut, ich hab für Euch ein Thema heut !

Beziehungsweise eine Frage, und zwar, habe ich mit Frontpage eine Art Forum erstellt.
Und nun scheint es nicht zu Funktionieren. Ich habe das Forum auf einem normalen 20MB AOL Server hochgeladen.
Und wenn ich einen Beitrag schreiben will, Gibt es folgende Fehlermeldung:
FrontPage Laufzeitkomponenten-Seite
Sie haben ein Formular abgeschickt oder sind einer Verknüpfung gefolgt, die einen Webserver und FrontPage-Servererweiterungen erfordern.
Dieses Formular und andere FrontPagekomponenten werden problemlos arbeiten, wenn Sie sie auf einem Webserver installieren, der FrontPage-Servererweiterungen installiert hat.
Klicken Sie auf <Zurück> um zur vorherigen Seite zurückzukehren.

Es soll ein Forum von MotU Fan, für MotU Fans werden.
Also praktisch, wo sich Leute über He-Man Figuren Unterhalten, Tips beim einkaufen, sowie Handhabung und Lagerung der Figuren und Fahrzeuge geben.
MotU ist die Abkürzung von Masters of the Universe.
In dem Forum soll aber auch dampf abgelassen werden.
So wie Fehlkäufe bei eBay und so weiter.
Wer kann mir dabei helfen?
Ich habe Frontpage 2003. Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.
Vielen dank im Voraus.
 Schreibt Euch Willy Fog.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juli 2005)

Auf dem Webserver, wo das läuft, müssen die Frontpage-Servererweiterungen installiert sein.(wie auch die Meldung besagt )
Das ist eine Sammlung von serverseitigen Skripten.

Offensichtlich sind diese bei AOL nicht installiert.
Du müsstest daher bei AOL anfragen, ob du sie haben kannst.... du selbst kannst sie nicht installieren, wenn du keinen Admin-Zugriff auf den Server hast.

Wenn nicht, musst du dir Webspace besorgen, wo diese verfügbar sind.
...oder besser, du besorgst dir PHP-fähigen Webspace, dann bist du nicht auf die paar FP-Erweiterungen angewiesen und kannst ein Forum deiner Wahl laufen lassen.


----------



## Willy Fog (2. Juli 2005)

Wow das ging ja schnell.
Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich derartig schnell eine Antwort bekomme.
In der Regel eher 1 bis 3 Tage.
Nun gut, was mache ich denn eigentlich mit dem Programm.
Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme es ?
Ich bin nämlich nicht so der Internet häcker.
Am Anfang hatte ich eigentlich nur Visual Basic 6.0 im Sinn.
Und nebenbei habe ich eine kleine He-Man Fan Seite erstellt.
Die hat sich wirklich klasse raus gemacht.
Das einzige was die Web Seite noch braucht, ist ein Account geschütztes Forum.
Wer Lust hat, kann Sie besuchen.
Und sogar seine Meinung und
seine Vorschläge in meinem Gästebuch 
Verewigen. Aber ausdrücklich keine Schweinereien !
Der Link dazu ist:
http://hometown.aol.de/XXX600149379/images/MotUshopFan.htm
Viel Spaß mit meiner Seite.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juli 2005)

Falls du bei AOL die Servererweiterungen bekommen solltest(was ich aber ehrlich gesagt kaum glaube), dann musst du damit garnichts machen... dein "Forum" sollte dann funktionieren.

Alles was du brauchst, hast du....FP.
Damit kannst du den entsprechenden Code/Dateien erzeugen, der notwendig ist, um diese "Servererweiterungen" zu benutzen....z.B. Counter, Gästebuch, Mailformular.


----------



## Willy Fog (2. Juli 2005)

Okido, werde Dich mit meinen ermittlungen auf dem Laufenden halten !
Danke nochmal.
Ich werde mein bestes versuchen.
Und wenn ich Probleme haben sollte, werde ich Dich sofort in Kenntnis setzten.
Ein wunderschönes Wochenende wünsche ich Dir.
Bis dann,Willy Fog.


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Juli 2005)

Willy Fog, könntest du dir bitte abgewöhnen, in übergrosser Schrift und mit wechselnden Schriftfarben zu schreiben? Das ist _enorm_ anstrengend zu lesen. Danke.


----------



## Willy Fog (2. Juli 2005)

Kein Problem.
Endschuldige, aber ich finde das eben richtig toll. Weil bei den meisten Forum-Beiträgen kann man gerade mal die Größe ändern. Zum Beispiel bei meinem Forum was ich gerade machen will kann man noch nicht einmal das. Hab mich hinreissen lassen. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Willy Fog (3. Juli 2005)

*Frontpage Frage an: Sven Mintel*

Hallo Sven,

ich versuche jetzt irgentwo Windows Sharepoint Services zu bekommen.
Um das Forum so zu aktivieren. Oder könntest Du mir genauer erklären,
wie Du das mit:

* 
Alles was du brauchst, hast du....FP.
Damit kannst du den entsprechenden Code/Dateien erzeugen, der notwendig ist, um diese "Servererweiterungen" zu benutzen....z.B. Counter, Gästebuch, Mailformular.*

meinst. Und was ich für Dateien in den Forum Ordner erstellen oder kopieren muß.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2005)

*Re: Frontpage Frage an: Sven Mintel*



			
				Willy Fog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....könntest Du mir genauer erklären,........was ich für Dateien in den Forum Ordner erstellen oder kopieren muß.



Für gewöhnlich musst du in FP nur auf "Web veröffentlichen" klicken.... den Rest regelt FP von alleine(den Upload der benötigten Dateien).

Bei Details kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, mit FP hab ich leider schon ewig nix mehr zu tun, und bei FP2000 war dereinst nichts dabei, was einem Forum nur annähernd ähnelte.


----------



## Willy Fog (4. Juli 2005)

*Re: Frontpage ( Aufgeben )*

Hallo Ihr lieben leut.

Ich gebe auf. Das ist das erste mal, das ich bei einer programmierbaren oder
editierbaren Sache aufgebe. Aber der einzige Weg, als ein AOL Mittgied
ein Forum auf seinen "Miniserver" von 20 MB zu bekommen. Ist wohl in dem
man Geld ausgibt. Wie gerne hätte ich meinen Homepage Besuchern ein
Forum geboten. In dem sie Fachsimpeln, Meinungen austauschen und Ihre
Erfahrungen miteinander austauschen können. Ich habe sogar AOL Persönlich angerufen,
aber die kennen sich nur mit der AOL Software aus. Ich habe mir ein FTP-Programm
heruntergeladen, auch kein erfolg. Das alles lässt nur eine Antwort zu und zwar
das ich nicht genügend wissen habe und das ich auf dem 20 MB Server kein Forum
ohne jegliche Hilfe hinbekomme. Ich habe es ja sogar mit Webspace probiert.
Plötzlich hatte ich einen Bildschirmschoner auf'm Desktop. Also wenn mir kein
"Alter Hase" zeigt wie es geht, bin ich aufgeschmissen. Mein Dank geht an Sven Mintel.
Bis dann...


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2005)

*Re: Frontpage ( Aufgeben )*

Dann besorg dir doch nen anderen Webspace.
Es gibt auch Anbieter von Gratis-Webspace mit bspw. PHP und Mysql und weitaus mehr Speicher als bei AOL. Du musst ja niemandem verraten, dass du AOL-Kunde bist

Un wenn dir 99Cent im Monat nicht zuviel sind, gibts Anbieter, bei denen du gleich noch deine eigene Domain bekommst.

Das vorrangige Problem ist nicht Mangel an Hilfe/Wissen, sondern die nicht vorhandenen technischen Mittel.
Wenn du keinen Webspace hast, auf dem dir irgendein serverseitiges Scripting zur Verfügung steht, ist nun mal nichts zu machen


----------



## Willy Fog (5. Juli 2005)

Mensch jetzt habe ich es endlich kapiert 
Webspace ist kein Programm, sondern der
Server Platz bzw. Raum den man zugewiesen
bekommt. Man Du hast mir sehr geholfen !
Ich habe mich gleich registriert. Und werde
jetzt alles in die Wege leiten. Halte Dich auf dem
laufenden.

Danke nochmal,
Willy Fog.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Juli 2005)

> Webspace ist kein Programm, sondern der
> Server Platz bzw. Raum den man zugewiesen
> bekommt.


   Thx, you made my day.


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juli 2005)

Hai,

 



			
				Willy Fog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Willy Fog.



Der Nebel hat sich gelichtet. 

 

Ciao Stefan


----------

